# Random hidden church in York



## turner74 (Aug 19, 2011)

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad239/turner74/DSCI0242.jpg
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad239/turner74/DSCI0241.jpg
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad239/turner74/DSCI0240.jpg
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad239/turner74/DSCI0239.jpg
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad239/turner74/DSCI0238.jpg
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad239/turner74/DSCI0237.jpg
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad239/turner74/DSCI0236.jpg
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad239/turner74/DSCI0235.jpg
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad239/turner74/DSCI0234.jpg
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad239/turner74/DSCI0233.jpg
http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad239/turner74/DSCI0232.jpg

I love urbexing unfortunately i cant afford expensive cameras and due to my workload and kids i don't get out a lot at all. Here is my little contribution from a visit to York. I found this little gem down a back alley on my way back to the car. All i read was it was 13th century (My mess up ) but there was a lot to take in.Sorry if the pictures haven't posted right


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous church, Turner...and thanks for posting. To get your pics to show on the post here's a link to guide you through it...
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6744[/ame]

Cheers.


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 20, 2011)

Really liked those thanx


----------



## turner74 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies i reallized my posting mistake after i had posted . I had a few to drink last night .As i said though my camera is carp the church is an amazing place to see if you see it in person or have a better camera


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 20, 2011)

nice church but isn't this a live site?


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 21, 2011)

Really nice church mate, as foxy lady said if you have problems just refer to the sticky she posted as photo bucket is very easy to use just cut and paste the direct link to get the pictures therekeep up the good work doesn't need a expensive camera to explore its whatever you have more important to compose and think about your shot if you ask me but then its a individual point of few. Anyway well done mate .


----------



## Staticette (Aug 21, 2011)

What a lovely church.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 22, 2011)

Judging by the interior we have here - 

Holy Trinity Goodramgate.

Founded in the first half of the 12th century, its architecture is that of the 13th and 14th centuries, with woodwork and pews of the 17th and 18th centuries. The church is a good example of how a church was arranged after the Reformation. The stained glass over the altar is a gift of John Walker, Rector and is late Perpendicular of 1470-1480, a rare date in York glass. The churchyard is secluded behind rows of old buildings, accessed by narrow alleyways. It is about as close as you can get to how a church would have looked after the Reformation: dark, quiet, homely, with uneven floors, high box pews and plain walls. With candle-light it must perfectly evoke the late 17th century. It is a Grade I listed building.
The church dates back to the 12th century, although the current building owes rather more to the 13th-15th centuries: although part of the Chancel dates from the 12th century, the South Aisle and Chapel date from date from 1340, the Tower and North Aisle were built in the first half of the 15th century. The box pews are recorded as being repaired in 1633, and new ones added in 1700-1725. The pulpit dates from 1695.
But the church’s most notable feature - as is so often the case in York - is its mediaeval stained glass. The windows are decorated and perpendicular in style. The best is the late Perpendicular east window: this dates from 1470-71 and was presented by the then rector, John Walker. The glass depicts saints, including St George and St Christopher, as well as heraldic shields, around a central panel in which a representation of God as the Trinity holding the dead Christ, with the donors at his feet. Other features include a simple 15th century font and wall plaques recalling Lord Mayors of York, including the 'Railway King’, George Hudson.
The church is in the care of the Churches Conservation Trust.[2] It was declared redundant on 29 June 1971, and was vested in the Trust on 7 November 1972.[3


----------



## RichardH (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh nice. Ta muchly, Mr Strictus.

Although the ordering of the church clearly shows protestant thought, what is especially interesting to me is that there is at least one stone side altar (picture 2 of the very nice selection posted by turner74). It appears that the altar is free standing, by the curtain apparently going behind it, and the wooden panel and large crack suggest that it may only be the mensa (top), but pre-Reformation stone altars of any description are quite rare, as they were among the first things to be destroyed by the Calvinists.

In the 19th Century, the Oxford Movement led to not a few ancient stone altars being reassembled from rubble, rescued from behind hedges, and so forth. In some cases the reconstituted altar was made up of all sorts of bits of stone which looked like they fitted together, plus missing bits made of new stone suitably "aged".

I wonder what the history of this one is.


----------



## turner74 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Church*

Thanks for the info Mr Strictus you have definately hit the nail on the head with your wisdom


----------



## hnmisty (Aug 30, 2011)

Popped in here whilst I was in York one day in December when it was f***ing freezing outside and considerably colder inside! I felt very sorry for the poor volunteers working inside...brrr. My mum was ecstatic about the box pews.


----------

